# Affordable Security Camera System?



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

My oldest son bought a Harbor Freight security camera system and is well pleased with it. I was surprised at how good the pic quality is. I think he paid just under $250


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

I've been using a 2-camera security system with DVR for years.I installed it myself. A few months ago, I replaced one with the Speco CVC620WPT outdoor weatherproof bullet camera. It does not employ any LED's. But the night vision is pretty good since it works off any ambient light like the moon and neighborhood lighting.


I only paid $118.00 for the Speco camera.



At any distance it is blurry. But I can tell you from experience, recordings from these cameras helped me get a teenage girl charged with criminal damage. And an adult was charged with disorderly conduct. And yes, I was able to this with an inexpensive camera that was blurry at distance. 



If you have blurry footage of a neighbor across the street repeatedly acting badly, the police might not be able to identify him or her. But they will figure out who is behind it. And chances are, the police will look for anything to charge that person with.



I avoid the online sellers that sell only security camera equipment. I've had quality issues with those places. Go with an established seller like Adorama or B&H.


I don't use a monthly paid service. I turn the system off and on as I need it. I paid about $170 for my Swann DVR


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

Let me clarify what I meant by 'distance' My Speco camera will probably show a well defined image of a person at 20 feet. It starts to degrade after that. But even then, you can still recognize a familiar person from the neighborhood.


----------



## Ralph III (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the input! 



I ended up getting a good deal on a Reolink nvr recorder and some Reolink cameras, so I went with that system. I also went ahead and picked up some quality Cat6 cable so that should help with image quality as well. I will let y'all know how it turns out in a few weeks.


God Bless,
Ralph


----------

